# How can the Synunm press work on beyond parallel limbs but the Bowmaster can't ?



## fz4vgq (Jul 19, 2005)

Just wondering as their L-brackets look the same.


----------



## fz4vgq (Jul 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fz4vgq said:


> Just wondering as their L-brackets look the same.


Look closely at the bracket.

The Bowmaster has a sharp L bracket.

The Synunm bracket has a large curve at the corner, allowing the bracket rotate so the short flat plate on the end,
can rotate and maintain contact with the limb tips, as the limb tips go past parallel.

I'll get a better picture later tonite.

I own the Bowmaster with L brackets and the Synunm.


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

where can you get a Synumm and how much do they cost? Thanks Rick


----------



## fz4vgq (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks nuts and bolts ! 

I saw your photos on another thread. Looks to be a nice tool. One other question. ... does the Synunm work on short ata bows ?

Tuckerman9......... I saw a $175 price on someone's thread about them. I think the US distributor for them is Robinhood Archery out of California.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fz4vgq said:


> Thanks nuts and bolts !
> 
> I saw your photos on another thread. Looks to be a nice tool. One other question. ... does the Synunm work on short ata bows ?
> 
> Tuckerman9......... I saw a $175 price on someone's thread about them. I think the US distributor for them is Robinhood Archery out of California.


Sent you a pm.
The version I have is a new prototype version.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> Sent you a pm.
> The version I have is a new prototype version.



==================

Hello All

With Interest in a new prototype version pic. Thanks [ Later


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Can someone post a link where we can have a look at these.

Thanks


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

OzArcher1 said:


> Can someone post a link where we can have a look at these.
> 
> Thanks


===================

Hello All
X2


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c-jaDzCIXI You can email them at [email protected] I ordered one today and it was $174 delivered to Oklahoma


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

The Bowmaster has little barrels wrapped in tubing that bare against the limbs. As you tighten the rope between the two limb tips these barrels put pressure on the outer layer of laminate as they sometimes have a tendency to slide upward just a bit. Hence you see the result of trying to press my Bowtech Invasion with the BM. I did try a little glue on them to no avail.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

nuts&bolts said:


> Look closely at the bracket.
> 
> The Bowmaster has a sharp L bracket.
> 
> ...



Here are the two brackets.










You can see that the Bowmaster bracket is a simple, very short, L bracket, with a sharp 90 degree bend.

The Synunm Portable Press Bracket is heavier gauge metal,
and has a stiffening rib,

but the KEY is the LARGE radius bend in the corner.

So,
when a past parallel limb tip goes beyond parallel,
the large radius bend on the corner of the Synunm Bracket allows
the bracket to rotate and follow the limb tip,
as it goes beyond parallel.



So, on the L bracket adapter for the Bowmaster,
cuz the bracket is locked at 90 degrees,
as the past parallel limb tip goes PAST parallel,
the short leg of the Bowmaster bracket starts to lose contact with the limb tip of the past parallel limb tip bow.


----------



## fz4vgq (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank you nuts & bolts. Question for you...... what is the shortest bow you are able to press with the Synunm ? Can you press say an older PSE BowMadness XS (28.5" ata) ? 30" Hoyt Spyder ?

Thanks


----------



## sumo82 (Jan 30, 2013)

ouch Doug Edwards. Is that the finish of your limbs peeling from using the BM? I almost bought one for my spyder30.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

sumo82 said:


> ouch Doug Edwards. Is that the finish of your limbs peeling from using the BM? I almost bought one for my spyder30.


 Yes it is. Even though it was only a cosmetic scar I did end up buying another set of limbs.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

fz4vgq said:


> Thank you nuts & bolts. Question for you...... what is the shortest bow you are able to press with the Synunm ? Can you press say an older PSE BowMadness XS (28.5" ata) ? 30" Hoyt Spyder ?
> 
> Thanks


Easy Peasy.

No worries.


----------



## fz4vgq (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks again buddy ! I'm going to paypal him tomorrow .

Chad


----------



## kleetus31 (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, just watched the video and that press looks awesome. Putting that on the wish list! I just wonder how well that pinch point will hold a bow being pressed.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

atennishu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c-jaDzCIXI You can email them at [email protected] I ordered one today and it was $174 delivered to Oklahoma


Do I get the blond bowtech in the YouTube video too!!!!That girl can press and re-string a bow in ah quick minute!!!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> Here are the two brackets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird, Alan. My Bowmaster brackets are round and not at a 90* like in these pics. I've used it on parallel limb bows, too, but never tried any well beyond parallel with it.

Mine are like these on their website... http://www.prototechind.com/ ...the ones on the far right (not the split limb L brackets).


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Buster of Xs said:


> That's weird, Alan. My Bowmaster brackets are round and not at a 90* like in these pics. I've used it on parallel limb bows, too, but never tried any well beyond parallel with it.
> 
> Mine are like these on their website... http://www.prototechind.com/ ...the ones on the far right (not the split limb L brackets).


As far as I know,
the Split Limb L brackets are not recommended for past parallel bows.

The L brackets have the Bowmaster "bar" inside, towards the riser.

The "original" brackets, are rounded,
and have the Bowmaster "bar" on the outside, away from the riser.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kleetus31 said:


> Wow, just watched the video and that press looks awesome. Putting that on the wish list! I just wonder how well that pinch point will hold a bow being pressed.


Ricardo (owner) hooks up an Easton Scale and tried to RIP off the bracket,
while the bow was lightly pressed.

He hit 53 lbs of pulling pressure, and gave up.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice press,my BM with the new HOYT brackets works great on my HOYT or is consider this press as it looks BA.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

AK&HIboy said:


> Nice press,my BM with the new HOYT brackets works great on my HOYT or is consider this press as it looks BA.


Hoyt brackets ?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

nuts&bolts said:


> As far as I know,
> the Split Limb L brackets are not recommended for past parallel bows.
> 
> The L brackets have the Bowmaster "bar" inside, towards the riser.
> ...


Yes, I have the original ones. They work on bows with limbs that make it to parallel at full draw, too. I know that much. I haven't tried the "L" brackets, though.


----------



## tjg184 (Aug 23, 2009)

How do you be sure you don't let this press down too fast? It looks pretty cool, but was just curious on safety...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

tjg184 said:


> How do you be sure you don't let this press down too fast? It looks pretty cool, but was just curious on safety...


You hold the rope in your hand.

There is a pinch point in the shell/casing.
So,
if you want to relax the bow only an inch or two,
then,
allow the pulley system to take up 1-2 inches of rope
and then,
re-pinch the rope.

If you can work Venetian Blinds,
where you pull the rope to RAISE the blinds,
and then,
you allow the rope to rise, to LOWER the blinds..

then,
this Synunm press works the same way.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

The two pulleys are connected by four ropes, which means the device has a "purchase", or mechanical advantage, of four. Pulling on the input end of the rope pulls the limb ends together with a force four times the input, disregarding friction losses.


----------



## tjg184 (Aug 23, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> You hold the rope in your hand.
> 
> There is a pinch point in the shell/casing.
> So,
> ...


Does it take much force and/or time to press a bow? I'm deciding between this and spending money for a bigger press like the EZ green or Bow Time Machine. Thanks again!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

tjg184 said:


> Does it take much force and/or time to press a bow? I'm deciding between this and spending money for a bigger press like the EZ green or Bow Time Machine. Thanks again!


This is a PORTABLE bow press,
and is VERY fast operating.

The EZ Green and the BTM are full size presses.

So,
for a workshop,
a full size works GREAT.

However, if you need a portable press,
a very very capable portable press,
that can do a complete teardown, VERY quickly..

then,
hard to beat the Synunm Press.


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

Now this has really got my attention!

I want a press to do simple work (yoke tuning, timing adjustment etc) and the occasionaly string change, and forking out the hundreds of $$ for an EZ or a TimeMachine is a big ask - but this is looking like a good option! 

Doesn't break the bank at a reasonable cost, and easily capable of what I need it for and how often it would be used.

Are you aware if it can press the Bowtech Insanity CPXL? From watchign it press the PSE's i'd imagine so.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

n.vodden said:


> Now this has really got my attention!
> 
> I want a press to do simple work (yoke tuning, timing adjustment etc) and the occasionaly string change, and forking out the hundreds of $$ for an EZ or a TimeMachine is a big ask - but this is looking like a good option!
> 
> ...


Here is the video taking down a PSE Supra.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEykINu56o8


----------



## n.vodden (Jun 28, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Here is the video taking down a PSE Supra.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEykINu56o8


Was just watching that video as it happens  And the beyond-parallell grip test. 

Looks good and worth a shot!


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Now that's slick! Was looking at Nighthawk press but this seems a bit easier to use.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> ...There is a pinch point in the shell/casing.
> So,
> if you want to relax the bow only an inch or two,
> then,
> ...


Apologies for bringing this thread back from its peaceful slumber, but I was wondering, now that you have had this press for a while, are you noticing any wear in the rope from locking the press at the pinch-point? My chief concern about this press, apart from the puzzlingly non-existant distribution chain, is the longevity of the rope, considering that it is locked in the pressed position by digging metal into the edge of nylon rope.


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if you could use this on a bow thats at full draw in a draw board? No more letting down and pressing your bow to make a half twist, only to have to put it back on the drawboard to check again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

JeffShrugged said:


> Apologies for bringing this thread back from its peaceful slumber, but I was wondering, now that you have had this press for a while, are you noticing any wear in the rope from locking the press at the pinch-point? My chief concern about this press, apart from the puzzlingly non-existant distribution chain, is the longevity of the rope, considering that it is locked in the pressed position by digging metal into the edge of nylon rope.


The bracket, the "pinch point" is not sharp. Appears to be 5/16ths polyester rope or equivalent. Terminal end is crimped with shrink tubing. Simple matter to replace the rope, if needed at some time in the future.
Since you don't pull the rope EXACTLY the same amount each time you pull on the cord,
wear is really not an issue. Any wear will be distributed across the sheath, cuz your pull will vary each time.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jaydub said:


> I wonder if you could use this on a bow thats at full draw in a draw board? No more letting down and pressing your bow to make a half twist, only to have to put it back on the drawboard to check again.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


INteresting idea.

I'll try that the next time I'm tuning a bow on a draw board.
Definitely fast enough to setup on the bow, while at full draw on the draw board.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Becoming really interested in this press. The simplicity is alluring.


----------



## TNKnoxville (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome product. I need one of these!


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

ttt 
i would love to see some pictures and an overall press review


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I just got the Synunm Bowpress and tried it out on my Vantage Elite +. I'm always sceptical when watching self promoting videos and reviews, but I have to say this is a very serious piece of kit.

I think my Bowmaster will gather dust after this.

Two simple pulls and all strings were loose enough to remove.

The biggest advantage this press has over the Bowmaster is that you can completely remove the strings, and then let it down so that the limbs are fully removable. The Bowmaster does not have the cable length to do this.

You can then remove, mess, damage, destroy or pimp your limbs as you please. I tried it and it was perfect. No effort. Again I was unsure about pressing the limbs again to put the strings on, but it was simply a few pulls and the strings were back on.

A lot less effort than using the Bowmaster, and I do like my Bowmaster.

I bought direct and it was shipped from Argentina I believe, and very quickly to Europe.

Basically the ease and speed is what sells it. Very clever design.


----------



## DVOAK (Feb 24, 2010)

I really like the ease of use this press promises. I know I'm being cheap but it sure seems like a lot to pay for some rope, pulleys and brackets. If it was half the cost you would think the increase in sales would make them more money. I guess, I'll just stick with my bowmaster for now.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought one, and while its not the cheapest, ( $174.00 shipped to Oklahoma) it is so simple that the time savings alone make it worth while. Before you can even get the bowmaster set up, with the synunm you are already done. I have been using it almost all the time, and I have an EZ press in my shop. It really is so simple I cant believe someone didnt make one sooner.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

DVOAK said:


> I really like the ease of use this press promises. I know I'm being cheap but it sure seems like a lot to pay for some rope, pulleys and brackets. If it was half the cost you would think the increase in sales would make them more money. I guess, I'll just stick with my bowmaster for now.


I have the Bowmaster with the L brackets.
I also have the Ratchet Loc.

I really like my full size inline press.

But,
once you use the Synunm,
it is SOOO fast to use,
hard to use anything else.


----------



## shadowlin (Sep 14, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> I have the Bowmaster with the L brackets.
> I also have the Ratchet Loc.
> 
> I really like my full size inline press.
> ...


Would the brackets scratch the cables?My friend has this isssue when he used a bowmaster on his bowtech specialist.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

shadowlin said:


> Would the brackets scratch the cables?My friend has this isssue when he used a bowmaster on his bowtech specialist.


This is why I rarely use the BowMaster, cuz the metal cables and the SHARP edges on the ferrules COULD scratch a riser.

The Synunm Portable Press has rubber coated fingers,
and the nylon rope cannot possibly scratch the finish on a riser.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

nuts&bolts said:


> This is why I rarely use the BowMaster, cuz the metal cables and the SHARP edges on the ferrules COULD scratch a riser.
> 
> The Synunm Portable Press has rubber coated fingers,
> and the nylon rope cannot possibly scratch the finish on a riser.


Alan you mentioned you have the new version do the brackets you have work on past parallel limbs without the attachement I saw in one of there youtube videos?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

macnimation said:


> The biggest advantage this press has over the Bowmaster is that you can completely remove the strings, and then let it down so that the limbs are fully removable. The Bowmaster does not have the cable length to do this.


This is not completely true. As myself and others have noted in this very thread we've actually disassembled many bows with a BowMaster. You just have to do it right, that's all. And that would be running the jack bolt in as far as you can leaving only enough thread to get the harnessing off, which leaves all that bolt to back off the limb preload. It works. I can prove it any time anyone wants me to.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

macnimation said:


> Two simple pulls and all strings were loose enough to remove.
> 
> A lot less effort than using the Bowmaster, and I do like my Bowmaster.
> 
> Basically the ease and speed is what sells it. Very clever design.


This is the HUGE advantage.

SOOOOOOOOOOO fast to operate.

When I am tuning a bow for a NEW shooter,
I am in and out of the press a TREMENDOUS number of times.
TWeaking the draw length, by tuning the twists in the string.
Fixing peep rotation.
Moving the peep up or down the string.
Creep Tuning, and adding half twist adjustments to the cables.

In the press.
Out of the press.
BAck to the draw board.

In the press, again.
Out of the press again.
Back to the draw board.

Shooter is back to the line.
How does the DRAW FEEL?

Back to the press.
crank....crank...crank...crank...crank....crank...crank...crank...crank....crank...crank...crank...crank....crank...crank...crank...
un-crank....un-crank...un-crank...un-crank...

BREATHE

let the blood drain back into my hands

un-crank....un-crank...un-crank...some more...

back to the line with the new shooter..

crank, crank, crank, crank, crank,
adjust one thing
un-crank, un-crank, un-crank

you get the idea.


----------



## shadowlin (Sep 14, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> This is why I rarely use the BowMaster, cuz the metal cables and the SHARP edges on the ferrules COULD scratch a riser.
> 
> The Synunm Portable Press has rubber coated fingers,
> and the nylon rope cannot possibly scratch the finish on a riser.


I meant would the brackets(base part of the fingers)scratch the cables of the bow?
And another question is how much of pressure would the press take when you press a bow?On website of bowmaster it is said to be 500lbs for a 60lbs bow.
Can the nylon rope and the little pulley on the finger hold that much weight safely?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

shadowlin said:


> I meant would the brackets(base part of the fingers)scratch the cables of the bow?
> And another question is how much of pressure would the press take when you press a bow?On website of bowmaster it is said to be 500lbs for a 60lbs bow.
> Can the nylon rope and the little pulley on the finger hold that much weight safely?


The pulley ratio for most cams is about 3:1.

So,
60 lb bow,
will have roughly 180 lbs of tension in the entire rigging system.










So, you have FOUR 5/16ths inch diameter nylon ropes holding the tension when the bow is at full draw.

So,
180 lbs of tension divided by 4 ropes is UNDER 50 lbs of load per 5/16ths inch diameter rope.

So, 5/16ths polyester rope has a MINIMUM breaking strength of 2,050 POUNDS.

So, using a safety factor of 12,
then the working load is 171 lbs.

So, with a ACTUAL tension below 50 lbs per rope,
then,
you have a safety factor of 36...

so you would need a bow with 36 TIMES 60 lbs of draw weight,
you would need a draw weight of 2 THOUSAND, ONE-HUNDRED-SIXTY pounds of draw weight,
to break the 5/16ths diameter rope...assuming a ZERO safety factor.

With a 2X safety factor, you could press a bow with a 1,080 POUNDS of draw weight.

The rope is just fine.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

shadowlin said:


> I meant would the brackets(base part of the fingers)scratch the cables of the bow?


Short answer...no.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

What is with their distribution system though? I have to email them? Does this mean I will have to send credit card information over email? Because that isn't going to happen.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

JeffShrugged said:


> What is with their distribution system though? I have to email them? Does this mean I will have to send credit card information over email? Because that isn't going to happen.


You can send an email and then,
ask for a phone number
or make other arrangements.

I paid through PayPal.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Ah! Then it is decided. Thanks.


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I used paypal also, simple and easy, Actually had great communication from them too. I second Nut's&bolts with the safety and simplicity of this press, It is just so fast and easy its crazy , sometimes I just sit on the couch while my wife watches some " real somebodies " show and press bows just for fun, but I am easily amused.


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry if this has been aswered but would this press most any bow? Thanks guys!


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

Yep, any bow, its a great tool


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody in the USA distributing this press yet?

I don't use pay pal and that seems to be the only way to purchase direct.

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

aread said:


> Anybody in the USA distributing this press yet?
> 
> I don't use pay pal and that seems to be the only way to purchase direct.
> 
> ...


Ricardo is working on a distributor network for US and Europe.
Not yet. I gave him several suggestions.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

caswell80 said:


> Sorry if this has been aswered but would this press most any bow? Thanks guys!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTTdGEXuqGw

Grip test on a past parallel limb bow...PSE EVO.

Tried to RIP off the fingers while the press was under tension.
Hit 53 lbs of tension, trying to pull off the fingers. Didn't budge.


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTTdGEXuqGw
> 
> Grip test on a past parallel limb bow...PSE EVO.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I may have to consider one these!!


----------



## shadowlin (Sep 14, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Short answer...no.


It seems the bracket is touching the string...will that causes any damage to the string?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Alan,

In your photos earlier in this thread, there are some purple ropes. How are these secured? It looks like they are in short black rubber sleaves.

I assume that these adjust to fit different length bows?

Thanks,
Allen


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just ordered mine. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just ordered mine. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

aread said:


> Alan,
> 
> In your photos earlier in this thread, there are some purple ropes. How are these secured? It looks like they are in short black rubber sleaves.
> 
> ...


Yes,
the purple cords control the length of the Synunm Press.










Appears to be some type of crimp,
covered with shrink tubing.

I'll give you a better answer later tonite.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

Alan you mentioned in an earlier thread that you have a newer version are the adapters in this youtube video no longer needed? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7-6icCGfdo


----------



## atennishu (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm sure Nuts&bolts will give you the same answer, but NO you do not need the adapters now, I have pressed beyond parallel with NO problem, you wont believe how easy and fast this press is.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

DonsHarley said:


> Alan you mentioned in an earlier thread that you have a newer version are the adapters in this youtube video no longer needed? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7-6icCGfdo


I would rely on this video clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTTdGEXuqGw

Best thing to do is to email them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c-jaDzCIXI


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> This is a PORTABLE bow press,
> and is VERY fast operating.
> 
> The EZ Green and the BTM are full size presses.
> ...


Just watched both videos. Phenomenal press! Why would someone want to buy a bench or stand mounted press?? This one is way cheaper, fits in your pocket, doesn't take up floor/bench space and you can do anything with it as quick and easy as with a "big" press. 

Maybe I'm missing something but I can't see a big press advantage unless you're a pro shop and working on bows all day long.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

hunt123 said:


> Just watched both videos. Phenomenal press! Why would someone want to buy a bench or stand mounted press?? This one is way cheaper, fits in your pocket, doesn't take up floor/bench space and you can do anything with it as quick and easy as with a "big" press.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something but I can't see a big press advantage unless you're a pro shop and working on bows all day long.


I agree. When I work on folks bows at the indoor range where I teach,
lugging my full size in line press (it's kinda heavy)
into my trunk, goto the indoor range, pull out the full size press,
clamp it to a work bench, finish teaching,
back in the trunk, out of the trunk, back into my garage.

Gets REAL heavy, if I have several different teaching appointments in one week.

The Synunm fits inside a cardboard box that is 6-inches by 3-inches by 2-inches.
SUPER DUPER nice and REALLY portable.


----------



## jay_j (Dec 5, 2012)

Will this work on a bowtech experience? ?

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jay_j said:


> Will this work on a bowtech experience? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


Comparison picture of the PSE Evo and the Bowtech Experience.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Grip test on the PSE EVO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTTdGEXuqGw


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

more I look at this the more I like it. like that I can just throw it in my archer storage bin and not take up any space.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

[email protected] is this the email you guys used?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

just sent payment for one  cant wait to try it out and start tuning my own stuff


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

shadowlin said:


> It seems the bracket is touching the string...will that causes any damage to the string?


If you are worried about the bracket
simple enough to wrap duct tape on the bottom section of the bracket.










There are no sharp edges on the bracket.

The horizontal plate, the "bottom" of the U shape is what you are worried about,
PRESSING on the bowstring.


----------



## jopo (May 30, 2012)

will this work bear carnage /attack?


----------



## Dwarfking (Feb 13, 2003)

Not to take anything from the Synum bowpress (I am sure it is a great product and easier and faster to work with than Bowmaster) but I just wanted to let you guys know that I yoke tuned my Spyder Turbo with the help of Bowmaster press with split limb brackets. It works just fine, the only thing is you have to remove string stop every time you use a press. Bowmaster works fine for tuning and changing cables and strings. I dont know though if it would work to completely dis-assemble and assemble my bow (as changing the limbs and such).


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

my synunm should be delivered today. I'm pumped!


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

I got my Synunm press in the mail yesterday. Seems to work very well for the little bit of time I've used it so far. Only problem I had was the fingers might be a little too wide for my bow (Destroyer 340). There is very little room between the end of the fingers and the yoke pegs, but I can get all 4 yoke cables off the pegs it's just tight. 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Dwarfking said:


> Not to take anything from the Synum bowpress (I am sure it is a great product and easier and faster to work with than Bowmaster) but I just wanted to let you guys know that I yoke tuned my Spyder Turbo with the help of Bowmaster press with split limb brackets. It works just fine, the only thing is you have to remove string stop every time you use a press. Bowmaster works fine for tuning and changing cables and strings. I dont know though if it would work to completely dis-assemble and assemble my bow (as changing the limbs and such).


Rumor has it that the Synunm can do everything that the Bowmaster can do plus more (i.e. PSE beyond parallel limb bows and quick complete bow tear down). Not sure if the hook will work on the Bowtech OD cam type limb ends or Bear Carnage type limbs. 

If I did not have the EZ I would have tried it out. I like the compact, portable, and complete bow tear down options.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I have had several portable presses and the synunm is by far the best. In this video I press a 70lb PSE DNA with no problem.


----------



## shadowlin (Sep 14, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> If you are worried about the bracket
> simple enough to wrap duct tape on the bottom section of the bracket.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Just order mine...
Can't wait to try it out


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine was shipped ten days ago. Still waiting. Unfortunately my tracking number offers no updates past when the package left Argentina. I'm looking forward to trying it out, though. It will be nice when there is a US distributor.


----------



## ndm (Apr 7, 2012)

JeffShrugged said:


> Mine was shipped ten days ago. Still waiting. Unfortunately my tracking number offers no updates past when the package left Argentina. I'm looking forward to trying it out, though. It will be nice when there is a US distributor.


Ordered mine from Robinhood archery on Wednesday and received it Saturday 

Turkey Team #14 CLUCK DYNASTY


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

JeffShrugged said:


> Mine was shipped ten days ago. Still waiting. Unfortunately my tracking number offers no updates past when the package left Argentina. I'm looking forward to trying it out, though. It will be nice when there is a US distributor.


There is no update while it's in Miami in customs. It typically takes 12- 15 days in total.

Lancaster Archery Supply has just accepted their first mass order for US distribution. The press should go up on the site soon. It will be in next year's standard catalog.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

dschonbrun said:


> There is no update while it's in Miami in customs. It typically takes 12- 15 days in total.
> 
> Lancaster Archery Supply has just accepted their first mass order for US distribution. The press should go up on the site soon. It will be in next year's standard catalog.


It's cheaper to order direact than from Lancaster.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Don, actually... Lancaster hasn't set a price yet, and the negotiated a distributors discount. If I were a betting man, I would think Lancaster will come in around 135-150.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

dschonbrun said:


> Don, actually... Lancaster hasn't set a price yet, and the negotiated a distributors discount. If I were a betting man, I would think Lancaster will come in around 135-150.


Actually they did they said it will be 179.99. here's the thread that had a direct email sent to another member go to post 25 http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1988306&p=1066936495#post1066936495


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

That's without competition in the US... LAS didn't sign an agreement to become sole distributor. I connected Ricardo with LAS and 3 other companies....


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

dschonbrun said:


> That's without competition in the US... LAS didn't sign an agreement to become sole distributor. I connected Ricardo with LAS and 3 other companies....


I'm not here to argue I'm only going by the price they emailed bowhunterjpt. How do you know that price is without competition do you work for LAS and why would they state that price if it wasn't true?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

dschonbrun said:


> Don, actually... Lancaster hasn't set a price yet, and the negotiated a distributors discount. If I were a betting man, I would think Lancaster will come in around 135-150.


=================

Hello All
Looks like the young man is right on top of things with his post. 
Here is the post 25 he refered to. Ouch [ Later

Quote =Hi Jeff 
We will be stocking this press. The price is going to be $179.99

Thank You 

Jim Long 
Lancaster Archery Supply
Customer Service TechXpert 
800-829-7408 ext 211
[email protected]
www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Don,

my point is that once several companies have product, the MAP typically lowers from the MSRP. This is simply typical economics.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

dschonbrun said:


> Don,
> 
> my point is that once several companies have product, the MAP typically lowers from the MSRP. This is simply typical economics.


Your point is well taken but the fact remains that a representitive of Lancaster Archery clearly stated the price is going to be 179.99, I hope you didn't bet. If there contracts were not already signed why would he make such a statement? There is no denying the functionality of this press is awsome but it seems like a lot of money for ropes and pulleys.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

dschonbrun said:


> Don,
> 
> my point is that once several companies have product, the MAP typically lowers from the MSRP. This is simply typical economics.


===================

Hello All
Several companies sell Carter releases. Lancaster never budge a pen-E.

Hoyt has a certain price. The more shops and distributors decides to sale a Hoyt bow. They got to agree to go with Hoyt's price. Or get there contract jerked away from them.

Now if some other MFG finds away to build one, with out interfering with his patent. Then the price will drop.
The more you shout out how good it is. You are giving free avertizing.Then get ready to pay the premium price.

Might stand to be corrected here. But I got this gut feeling on a US patent being had. Sure would like to read his patent. [ Later


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and compare


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got mine today. Kind of a pain in the azz to set up, then you have to remove your string stop to get it to work and it is pretty tight in the area where the string attaches to the cams. Not as simple as the videos make it seem, but after re watching the pse video the string stop was removed off that bow as well. it works but I kinda wish I just went with a full size press now.


----------



## C.morris740 (Nov 11, 2012)

sawtoothscream said:


> Just got mine today. Kind of a pain in the azz to set up, then you have to remove your string stop to get it to work and it is pretty tight in the area where the string attaches to the cams. Not as simple as the videos make it seem, but after re watching the pse video the string stop was removed off that bow as well. it works but I kinda wish I just went with a full size press now.


What bow did you press with this? I need something to press my experience and was decided on this till your post. How difficult is it to remove string stops to press the bow?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

never mind you the press is working great now. Took awhile but I got it adjusted so I can press it. Also you can work around the string stop. The cables have a gap between them so just put them on opposite side and it clears  Had my bow in and out of this press about 10-15 times today tuning my bow and im very happy with it right now. Dont know how to set it so I could change limbs though, will figure that out when the time comes.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> Had my bow in and out of this press about 10-15 times today tuning my bow and im very happy with it right now. Dont know how to set it so I could change limbs though, will figure that out when the time comes.




I have a red pull rope,
and purple adjustment cables.

So,
set the red rope so the pulley frames are closer together.
Leave enough space so you can pull the pulley frame together,
so you can compress the limb tips
and remove all of your rigging.

Lengthen the purple cables to fit your bow ATA.

Now,
when you start to completely relax your limbs,
you have LOTS of room for the pulley frames to spread farther apart,
as your limbs completely relax.


----------



## jcchsms (Sep 19, 2006)

Bought one after much research. Works like a charm on an Old Glory and CPXL.
Spent this weekend doing things I would have to wait for the bow shop to do. Changing draw lengths, fixing peeps and some minor tuning.
For the cost and functionality a true value.

Excellent communication and follow up from manufacturer also.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I have just found out that the pulleys (stainless steel) can be purchased from just about any ships chandlery for around half the cost of this press, a couple of yards of paracord should only add a few cents. the only problem I can see is locating/making the adaptors.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

OzArcher1 said:


> I have just found out that the pulleys (stainless steel) can be purchased from just about any ships chandlery for around half the cost of this press, a couple of yards of paracord should only add a few cents. the only problem I can see is locating/making the adaptors.


Can you post up a link for the pulleys? As for the limb adapters, you could use the Bowmaster split limb adapters.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Perry24 said:


> Can you post up a link for the pulleys? As for the limb adapters, you could use the Bowmaster split limb adapters.


I only have links in OZ, you just need to google sailboat/sailing/yachting supplies to find a site, once you have located a possible supplier look for 'block' probably under sails/rigging. a couple of manufacturers names are Ronstan and Harken these may also help. Just be aware that some of the top end 'blocks' can be 100s of dollars each, you only need to look for the bottom of the range which start at around AU$50.



OzArcher1 said:


> I have just found out that the pulleys (stainless steel) can be purchased from just about any ships chandlery for around half the cost of this press, a couple of yards of paracord should only add a few cents. the only problem I can see is locating/making the adaptors.


My apologies if this was not appreciated in this thread, I mistakenly posted it here, instead of the similar thread in the DIY forum.


----------



## seafaris (Jul 29, 2012)

West Marine will carry the blocks. Ronstan stuff is reasonable, but be prepared fot the prices. One of the reasons why this one is pricey.


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

One thing to note about the Synunm, there does not appear to be any way to press the Mathews Creed without removing the draw stop. That's sort of a pain. And potentially disastrous if you forget to put the draw stop back on and draw the bow back. I still love the press, wish I could figure out a way to press my Creed without removing the draw stop, though.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Are you confident the Synumm can handle the PSE Xforce limbs? I know PSE doesn't approve it, but realistically, do you feel it presses the limbs fine? I'd be using it on a '11BMXL and '13 Stinger.


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

I just ordered one for me vendetta after watching this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTTdGEXuqGw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DesiD73 (Apr 13, 2013)

I think this will be the new DIY bow press standard  

It can probably be improved also.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

How does it work on Mathews bows like the creed with those steel brackets ( see the picture) at the end of the limbs? Is it safe to put pressure on these? Also, how easy is it to remove the draw stop that is clearly in the way?
View attachment 1692994


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

ttt


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

It is not hard to remove that draw stop. If you have the appropriate sized allen wrench you can just unscrew it and set it aside. But man do not forget to put that thing back on. Here's a picture of the Synunm on my Creed, and a picture of what the Creed is going to do to the press's fingers. You will need to put something between the press fingers and the brackets.


----------



## dschonbrun (Nov 14, 2012)

Over time, the latex finger covers will get eaten up no matter what type of bow you press. They are replaceable. Call the MFG for a new set.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

JeffShrugged said:


> It is not hard to remove that draw stop. If you have the appropriate sized allen wrench you can just unscrew it and set it aside. But man do not forget to put that thing back on. Here's a picture of the Synunm on my Creed, and a picture of what the Creed is going to do to the press's fingers. You will need to put something between the press fingers and the brackets.
> 
> View attachment 1693320
> View attachment 1693321


Thanks! Does not look like a great fit does it! And it is holding only at one point. They should make fingers with the contours of the bow as an option as obviously they were not thinking of current Mathews bows when they designed this.

Back to my trusty EZ press!!


----------



## AceIceSoul (Jul 19, 2012)

can someone show pics of the insanity being pressed by this and then relaxed?


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

This may be a silly question but what about putting a flat pencil eraser between the finger and the brackets? It is essentially just a thick rubber mat? I have no idea if it would work but just thinking out loud


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DesiD73 said:


> I think this will be the new DIY bow press standard
> 
> It can probably be improved also.


=============

Hello All
As U type. It is being done the US way. [ Smile

Haven't been on this thread for a while. Seems I recall , this statement. Well engineered. Plenty of limb displacement, by a degree of experience. :teeth: Don't fret, DIY will solve the deli-ma. ha ha [ Later


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

AceIceSoul said:


> can someone show pics of the insanity being pressed by this and then relaxed?


going to bump this up with hopes someone could answer


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> going to bump this up with hopes someone could answer


New finger designed to work with the OverDrive pillow block bracket is in the works.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)




----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Hinged finger prototype on the left.

New fixed finger version is in the middle.

Original fixed finger version is on the right.

Synunm owner is travelling on business and will be back in June. I have
provided some engineering comments. Had the prototype with me
at my Lancaster Archery seminar in April.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> Hinged finger prototype on the left.
> 
> New fixed finger version is in the middle.
> 
> ...


===================

Hello All
Wonder where that idea come from. ha ha. Still not made in the good old USA just the hinge idea. [ Smile


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


>


Hey N&B,
When is the expected release date for this version? Coul I buy it now?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

mgnasi said:


> Hey N&B,
> When is the expected release date for this version? Coul I buy it now?


I will talk with Ricardo in June,
when he returns home.


----------



## DonsHarley (Sep 10, 2003)

mgnasi said:


> Hey N&B,
> When is the expected release date for this version? Coul I buy it now?


Just a heads up the new version won't work on all bows.


----------



## WeekendWarriorX (Feb 12, 2015)

any new information on these new versions? the hinge pic looks like its on a bowtech bow, I just cant tell which one it is. Also I'm wanting to buy one of these but does anyone have any pictures of this on a bowtech insanity or other bowtech with similar pillow blocks? Just wanting to make sure it will work for that bow.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

WeekendWarriorX said:


> any new information on these new versions? the hinge pic looks like its on a bowtech bow, I just cant tell which one it is. Also I'm wanting to buy one of these but does anyone have any pictures of this on a bowtech insanity or other bowtech with similar pillow blocks? Just wanting to make sure it will work for that bow.


http://www.lancasterarchery.com/salesperson/result/?q=synunm

The fixed finger version is what Lancaster Archery is selling.

The "hinged" version was a prototype...Lancaster Archery has one, and I have one. The hinged prototype, appears to only work on the BowTech OverDrive system.
The finger spacing is VERY narrow.

Call Lancaster Archery and see if they are selling the Hinged Version. Hinged version is not on the Lancaster Archery Website.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

the bowmaster is now good to 6 degrees past parallel only if you have the new style L brackets, these will have the bow master logo stamped on them


----------



## djmann (Dec 15, 2013)

60435 said:


> the bowmaster is now good to 6 degrees past parallel only if you have the new style L brackets, these will have the bow master logo stamped on them


Has anyone tried these with the bowtech overdrive binary bows?


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

this just came out a couple weeks ago, if I can get the use of one ill try it. I know the bear carnage is a no go


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

jopo said:


> will this work bear carnage /attack?



I would like to know this also, because the bear carnage is really rolled under on the limbs. has anyone got pics of one pressed?

Thx


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

djmann said:


> Has anyone tried these with the bowtech overdrive binary bows?


I used it the bowmaster with the L-brackets on my BTX and it worked fine for a quick yoke twist.


----------

